# 1997 Volvo 960 Candidate



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

That Volvo is a bit on the porky side too isn't it?

You have lots of options with an automatic transmission equipped donor car: swap in a manual box/pedal cluster/master cyl/etc, remove the transmission completely and build a single speed drive system, or keep the automatic.


For more information on how to use an automatic transmission with an EV, see this thread.


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

According to Wikipedia the Volvo 960 has an electronically controlled tranny.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_A_transmission#A43DE

You will need to get your hands on the factory service manual, or at least a Haynes or Chiltons repair manual to find some wiring diagrams.


----------



## demolay rules (Feb 28, 2008)

In that case, has anyone made a pushbutton transmission that they are selling yet? Are there any plans?


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

You have probably seen my posts talking about building some kind of controller for my automatic in my escort.
I don't intend to sell anything... but I was planning on putting up a website showing my ev conversion, including the transmission controller.

The theory is that the electronic control can be moved from the stock engine computer to a separate system. The solenoids in the transmission don't care where they get power from, they just turn on when power is applied. If you can get the factory service manual, or find the wiring diagrams somewhere, you can figure out how many solenoids there are. Then you would need to find the shift pattern.

In my Escort, there are 3 shift solenoids, and the factory service manual tells the patterns for 1st, 2nd, 3rd (under 30), 3rd (over 30) and 4th.
With this info I can build a circuit up to let me select the gear, and my controller will turn on the correct shift solenoids.
You might get lucky, and have a transmission where its only 1 solenoid per gear is needed, and then you could use a rotary switch to pass power to the desired solenoid.


----------



## demolay rules (Feb 28, 2008)

After scavenging around the internet for a very long time looking for even the slightest bit of info on how the solenoids in the trans work. My efforts were fruitful! http://www.zoom-tech.com/downloads/support/tranxpages/asian/toyota.pdf

Since I am not all that handy with wiring and electricity in general, could someone please give me what the wiring/switches would roughly look like?

Any help is appreciated! Thank you for all of it.


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

I also have a volvo I'm thinking about converting. I would think finding and paying for a standard tranny would be much easier than messing with the automatic. That's my plan anyway.


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1503081

That is the thread I found a while ago that got the idea of a transmission controller in my head in the first place.
There is a list of parts there, looks like radioshack would have everything needed.
Rotary Switch http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...032058.2032230.2032278&pg=3&parentPage=family
DPDT relay http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...PAD/Product+Type/DPDT&fbc=1&parentPage=family
DPDT relay holder http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...PAD/Product+Type/DPDT&fbc=1&parentPage=family
SPST Relay http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&cp=2032058.2032230.2032277&parentPage=family


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 30, 2007)

the slashmaster said:


> I also have a volvo I'm thinking about converting. I would think finding and paying for a standard tranny would be much easier than messing with the automatic. That's my plan anyway.


I agree!
Why waste time on reinventing the wheel.
Also, what's to say that a manual transmission from other makes of cars couldn't be used? The front u-joints can be only one of two problems to solve, the other is a shifter.
Cutting and rewelding a different yoke on a driveshaft is a fairly simple operation. The best way is to use the drivehaft that matches the transmission and reweld the differential end to the Volvo yoke. The yokes must be timed correctly too.
Shortened quite a few drive shafts, never had one fail.

FatBoy


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

Sometimes you can get lucky and get an oddball u-joint that will match up the two parts J.W.


----------



## Fatboy (Oct 30, 2007)

ww321q said:


> Sometimes you can get lucky and get an oddball u-joint that will match up the two parts J.W.


That's true but I never seem to be that lucky. Besides, I like to do things that other people say won't work. The last time that happened I rewelded one together with oxy/accet and coat hangers for a couple of guys that went out to show me how easy it would break. They blew the transmission trying...Touche'.

Along the lines of using a foreign tranmission, I think that I would use something like a GM 3 speed w/unsyncronized 1st gear. I'd like to spin as few gear sets as possible and would completely remove the low slider gear but it also serves as reverse too. With just the second gear and direct there would only be a single movement rearward of the shift lever, no gates. Most parts houses sell aftermarket shifters for these simple transmissions too.

FatBoy


----------

